# Golf GTDI



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hello
I've never been in here before, its a bit quiet isn't it?
Are you all friendly?

Anyhow I had a nice surprise today. I was picked up by a Golf TDI to collect my TTC from the bodyshop ( keyscratch repair) and was really surprised how nice the Golf is inside. Never been in one before.

So I thought I'd pop in here and tell you. Cool.

Lisa


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## AndrewB (Apr 17, 2003)

Obvious one really, but... Wanna swap for a bit Lisa? ;D  I've not got the TDI, but the inside is every bit as nice. 

No?

Ah well. LOL!


----------



## golfturbo (Jul 19, 2002)

Don't be so surprised!! Although there is a lot we can do to make them better too!!!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the golf interior is brilliant. In the higher models it is a very nice place to be...

They seem to suffer less rattles than the TT as well. I am guessing primarily due to softer suspension settings...


----------

